# Problem unter Netbeans 6.8 bei Farben



## ub007 (16. Jan 2010)

Hallo !

Ich hab einen nicht mehr so schnellen Rechner (1.4GHz) aber er funktioniert soweit zuverlässig.
Unter Netbeans habe ich eine kleine Oberfläche für ein Projekt gemacht und ist nicht allzu komplex. Im Panel habe ich auch 4 JSlider. Nun dachte ich mir ich werde jetzt die Namen aller Variablen verändern sodass ich nicht immer schauen muss zuwas z.B. JSlider4 dazugehört sondern heißt z.B. JSGruen. Das funktioniert auch alles wie gehabt nur dass er mir jetzt alle Slider auf die gleiche Farbe setzt. Beim einladen des Projects muss ich immer wieder die Farben anpassen obwohl ich diese abspeichere und das jar File neu generieren lasse. Nach dem Start aus der NetBeans-GUI immer wieder das gleiche Problem. Alle Slider haben die gleiche Farbe. Ich hatte vor Jahren ein ähnliches Problem wobei aber keine Fehlermeldung kam, sondern der Speicher war halt knapp und das Programm hatte Probleme. Mein Rechner hat jetzt 1GB und swapt halt entsprechend was aber nichts ausmachen sollte. Auch wenn ich aus der Console über java -jar JarFile.jar aufrufe stimmen die Farben nicht. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit z.B. wie bei C das Modell von Small auf Medium oder ähnliches zu setzen.
Wer kann mir helfen ?

    Gruß Uli


----------



## U2nt (16. Jan 2010)

Änderst du die Namen der Variablen im Properties Fenster oder direkt im Source?


----------



## ub007 (16. Jan 2010)

Hi !

Ich ändere es in den Properties damit er den Source gleich anpaßt.

    Gruß Uli


----------



## MQue (18. Jan 2010)

>> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit z.B. wie bei C das Modell von Small auf Medium oder ähnliches zu setzen.

Das musst du näher erklären, 
Ich vermute mal, dass es ein Programmierfehler ist, zeig mal relevanten Code.


----------



## ub007 (18. Jan 2010)

Hallo !

Also Programmierfehler ist es definitiv nicht, sonst würde es ja gleich vom Compiler angemeckert werden.
Die Anwendung läuft ja auch so wie es sein soll, nur nachdem ich das Projekt lade haben alle Slider die gleiche Farbe. D.h. ich muss dann ale Slider wieder die richtige Farbe zuweisen. Allerdings nachdem ich aus Netbeans starte sind alle Slider wieder einfarbig.
------
Ich hab es gerade eben gefunden. Jein - es war nur ein halber Programmierfehler. Ich weiß aber woran es lag. Ich habe am Anfang im Properties bei Name den Variablennamen vergeben. Irgendwie wollte ich das nicht und hab alle Namen mit Backspace gelöscht was zum Resultat führt dass er überall bei JSlider.setName(""); eingetragen hat. Selbst nachdem ich in Netbeans die Namen unter Change Name neu vergeben habe wude unter JSlider.setName("") nichts eingetragen. Jetzt frage ich mich warum der Compiler die Namen nicht korrigiert hat - aber eigentl. nicht mehr so wichtig. Jetzt funzt es.

Gruß Uli


----------

